# Legendary Australian guitarist Phil Emmanuel has died, aged 65



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sad news - Legendary Australian guitarist Phil Emmanuel has died, aged 65

https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/aust...manuel-has-died-aged-65/ar-AAxM9cb?ocid=ientp

Phil and Tommy once played together as the Emmanuel Brothers and featured on stages all over the world alongside other music greats such as John Farnham, Jimmy Barnes, INXS, Dolly Parton and Willie Nelson


----------



## Room2201974

65 is too young!

The brothers do Mozart:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> 65 is too young!
> 
> The brothers do Mozart:


Nice


----------

